# Pick Up Truck rate per hour



## rpainetfd

Its been a few years since I bid by the hour. What is an average rate you guys are charging for a pick up by the hour for parking lots? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Scott's

rpainetfd;814706 said:


> Its been a few years since I bid by the hour. What is an average rate you guys are charging for a pick up by the hour for parking lots? Thanks for the input.


Well some will say $150.00 to $500.00 a hr others will say $50.00 to $100.00.

I would say your safe in the range of $25.00 to $500.00 per truck hr. Good Luck and let the good times roll.


----------



## snowman4

Scott's;814827 said:


> Well some will say $150.00 to $500.00 a hr others will say $50.00 to $100.00.
> 
> I would say your safe in the range of *$25.00 to $500.00 per truck hr*. Good Luck and let the good times roll.


lol


----------



## vamootsman

Did a search myself. Came up with all the same old JA's with same old comments, and not much new or useful unless you are looking for 08-09 rates. Used a lot of different verbage in the searches to try to get some good info. NADA. If you have time to type the garbage, you have time to type something helpful. JMO, WIATC (which is all that counts). A little research around here turned up roughly 55-85/hr. I know that's regional, but at least it might be helpful.


----------



## Scott's

> If you have time to type the garbage, you have time to type something helpful


Them #'s fell in my range


----------



## Burkartsplow

75 to 125 an hour. the more snow you get the cheaper per hour in most cases. good Luck


----------



## Scott's

rpainetfd;815495 said:


> Thank you for anyone that had something usefull to add. I thought this sight was here for us to work together and help promote the profession business of snow removal. Some folks on here are far from profession, I wonder how they even manage to keep customers.


If you have been plowing for any amount of time you would of understood my post. A guy in one state can not price out work in another.


----------



## rpainetfd

I wasnt looking for someone to do my legwork for me, I was looking for fair input. I know how to cost my expenses, figure my profit, etc. I also know that any service is only worth what someone is willing to pay. If you can get $100.00 per hour in your market, than that is what you can get, If you can only get $35.00, than that is what you can get. I was just looking for input on this years price ranges for per hour. I usually bid by the storm which carries different factors (average number of pushes per storm times price per hour, additional figured for clean up, etc). Than there is always the low ballers that screw the whole mix up. I also know that I cant just ask every one of my competitors what they charge and figure from there, that would be price fixing which is illegal. Good luck to all this season. Happy pushing.


----------



## rpainetfd

Well put Kodiakguy, dont want to cut anyones throat, just didnt want to price myself right out of the market. Sent in bid this morning. Job requires two trucks, $100.00 per hour per truck. Start clearing at 2" and rescrape every 2" till done.


----------



## Scott's

> I was just looking for input on this years price ranges for per hour


I gave that to you in my 1st post. Its just that times are tough and everyone is putting plows on their truck and taking money away from the legit contractor, they are lowballing now and taking clients from us that we have had for some time messing up everything we worked so hard for and this is what we do for a living and feed our kids. When Joe Jerkoff goes out and buys a plow and runs around town undercutting my bids because he has no clue just pisses me off. Yes he will not last but guess what he already took money out of my pocket and now another assclown goes out and buys a plow and takes his place. Sorry for my little rant lol


----------



## Scott's

Dang I need to get off this forum and get back to my paperwork and get back with the mowing crew. Talk about loosing money I m doing a good job of it today lol.


----------



## snowman4

rpainetfd;815531 said:


> I wasnt looking for someone to do my legwork for me, I was looking for fair input. I know how to cost my expenses, figure my profit, etc. I also know that any service is only worth what someone is willing to pay. *If you can get $100.00 per hour in your market, than that is what you can get, If you can only get $35.00, than that is what you can get.* I was just looking for input on this years price ranges for per hour. I usually bid by the storm which carries different factors (average number of pushes per storm times price per hour, additional figured for clean up, etc). Than there is always the low ballers that screw the whole mix up. I also know that I cant just ask every one of my competitors what they charge and figure from there, that would be price fixing which is illegal. Good luck to all this season. Happy pushing.


It seems like you said it yourself.

$35-$100 is a pretty big difference hourly. So if you want to know how much changed from last year to this year I'm goign to say it varies... it probably varies by at least a $35-$100 range! I'm sure where ever you live plowing season hasn't started yet since it hasn't started for any of us yet. How would we know anything more then the _precise_ $35-$100 you can guess?


----------



## creativedesigns

IMO, trucks are not worth anymore than $55 to $65. A backhoe that can STACK is worth $82/hr & up. (based in Ottawa)

Trucks are coffee getters for Tim Hortons, thats about it!


----------



## 2COR517

Some say trucks are worth more than a skid. Every situation is different. Parking lots a skid with a box would be much better than a pickup w/ 8 foot straight blade. Busting out camp roads a pickup with a V-plow is much better than a skid with a gravel bucket. 

Pricing is very regionalized. There are guys on here from Jersey claiming to pull in a grand in 4 hours. Other guys are lucky to get a fifth of that.


----------



## bub3020

$100 for a pickup sounds good to me , i only get 80 for a 1 ton. so if u can get it thats good for you!


----------



## 2COR517

bub3020;815802 said:


> $100 for a pickup sounds good to me ,* i only get 80 for a 1 ton*. so if u can get it thats good for you!


How much are you *paying* for salt?


----------



## 06HD BOSS

creativedesigns;815747 said:


> IMO, trucks are not worth anymore than $55 to $65. A backhoe that can STACK is worth $82/hr & up. (based in Ottawa)
> 
> Trucks are coffee getters for Tim Hortons, thats about it!


I agree, pickups are worth that rate. Dumps with larger blades around $80. As for the backhoes with boxes, going rate down here is around $120-$160 / hr


----------



## Dan s

Scott's;815545 said:


> I gave that to you in my 1st post. Its just that times are tough and everyone is putting plows on their truck and taking money away from the legit contractor, they are lowballing now and taking clients from us that we have had for some time messing up everything we worked so hard for and this is what we do for a living and feed our kids. When Joe Jerkoff goes out and buys a plow and runs around town undercutting my bids because he has no clue just pisses me off. Yes he will not last but guess what he already took money out of my pocket and now another assclown goes out and buys a plow and takes his place. Sorry for my little rant lol


i agree with your rant. ha ha


----------



## plowmaster07

rpainetfd;815540 said:


> Sent in bid this morning. Job requires two trucks, $100.00 per hour per truck. Start clearing at 2" and rescrape every 2" till done.


So I would like to know where you are bidding that I am not. lol. One of the first times I have seen a local person on here. Good luck man, bidding is done tomorrow am on the 2 contracts that I have put in for, then we shall wait and see.
Aaron


----------



## 2COR517

creativedesigns;815747 said:


> Trucks are coffee getters for Tim Hortons, thats about it!


So when you say "Plowin Ford Tough" you mean Ford tractors? I thought they went out of the tractor business years ago. You must be running some old iron.


----------



## cj7plowing

I pay my four drivers that have f350s $120 an hour EACH. The fifth get 30 an hour becuase he is still learing and he is in one of my trucks. That goes for skid steers to, front end loaders get 200 to 250 an hour depending on how long you have been doing it and how good you are and no you cant be self proclaimed pro. We get an average of 5 storms a year here in NJ. Now that being said I dont have to worry about any of my drivers going on vacation for the 3 months that we get snowfall because I pay them good for what they do.


----------



## cet

2COR517;815972 said:


> So when you say "Plowin Ford Tough" you mean Ford tractors? I thought they went out of the tractor business years ago. You must be running some old iron.


What he meant to say is "plowing is tuff on Fords" so you should use tractors.


----------



## cj7plowing

2COR517;815776 said:


> Some say trucks are worth more than a skid. Every situation is different. Parking lots a skid with a box would be much better than a pickup w/ 8 foot straight blade. Busting out camp roads a pickup with a V-plow is much better than a skid with a gravel bucket.
> 
> Pricing is very regionalized. There are guys on here from Jersey claiming to pull in a grand in 4 hours. Other guys are lucky to get a fifth of that.


4 grand in 4 hours is average around here for someone that has been doing it for a long time.

I have 140 total accounts 120 are BIG rich driveways that pay because their fancy cars cant move with 1/2" of snow in their driveways the rest are commercial parking lots that are not mall huge but average size. (lawyer offices, doctor offices. supply houses.)

Our normal push is about 10k a storm with very few sidewalks and salting in most of the commercial lots.

during blizzards you can make huge money. we have made upwards of 35k in 34 hours of plowing.

as everyone says different states yield different prices. In NJ very few guys last more than a couple years because of the irregularlarity of snow. I have been in it for 14 years and my father has been in it for 32 years. Needless to say its starting to wear on him.


----------



## 2COR517

cet;816026 said:


> What he meant to say is "plowing is tuff on Fords"


Everyone knows that, even GV. That's why he never actually plows.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

I hate bidding hourly. If your going to bid fair, chances are you won't get the bid around here. I like bidding on the job per push or even seasonal would be ok. I can make the most per hour that way, and still be fair. That's just how it is around here. I know a lot of guys bid hourly around here, and maybe I am pricey, but I wouldn't want to work for what some of them do.


----------



## JD Dave

cj7plowing;816030 said:


> 4 grand in 4 hours is average around here for someone that has been doing it for a long time.


Your all heart giving your subs $120/hour when you make 1000.


----------



## Brian Young

Burkartsplow;815321 said:


> 75 to 125 an hour. the more snow you get the cheaper per hour in most cases. good Luck


Can I come live with you,lol. We are no more than 1.5 hours away and its tough getting 55-60/hr with a 3/4 or even a 1 ton with 9ft V blade!
Like he said "the more it snows the cheaper it gets". We average well over 100 inches a season so our prices are going to be cheaper than some one who only gets 50 inches a season. Your going to find prices all over the place. Plus the lowballer factor.


----------



## 2COR517

JD Dave;816141 said:


> Your all heart giving your subs $120/hour when you make 1000.


Sounds like he's the captain over there.....


----------



## cj7plowing

Its hard finding good drivers in their own truck that is reliable. also someone that will stick around NJ for the whole winter for the 4 or 5 shots of snow we get. I have weeded thru a couple of guys that just couldnt cut it. I pay them well and I expect alot out of them. meaning dont hit anything, make intelligent decisions, maintain their trucks. I have very few complaints and have a list of guy willing to work for me if I take on anymore accounts. I also store their plows for the offseason and pay for the servicing of the plow in the fall.


----------



## bub3020

i was away from computer, but to answer u $80 per ton for salt here


----------



## rpainetfd

Where do you get your salt from?


----------



## brian85

im new to the snow game ive been bidding in PA trying to get 40 to 50 hr per tuck and struggling to get work i have a contract though walmart but it looks like usm is going to **** on that iwas doing snow lot cleaning and landscaping for around 100k a year that must not be good enough for walmart considering the past contractor charged 270k for just snow plowing


----------



## plowmaster07

rpainetfd;821855 said:


> Where do you get your salt from?


Try calling Powell stone and gravel, or Graves may have it. I don't know though. I'm going to end up buying it pre-mixed through Spurias.
Aaron


----------



## T-MAN

cj7plowing;816030 said:


> I have been in it for 14 years and my father has been in it for 32 years. Needless to say its starting to wear on him.


Wow 5 times a year and Dads wore out ?
I would consider 5 pushes retired myself.


----------



## Weeded!

How about this formula: 

($ Cost per plow divided by 3) 
+ ($ cost of the four wheel drive you bought instead of 2WD for doing maintenance divided by 3)
+ ($ annual maintenance and repairs on plow) 
+ ($annual wear and tear on the truck due to plowing and salt)
Total up all these numbers.
Multiply by 130% (or some other number of yours) to cover Overhead and Profit

Divide this number by the number of hours you expect to plow this year (I like to be conservative).

Add this number to your hourly rate for COGS, overhead, profit (Your normal billing rate).

Add some for having to get up at all hours of the night and plowing endless hours.

Multiply this number by about 25% for non-billable hours getting ready, getting to the job site, checking back as needed, potential damage to site to cover.

Just a brief guideline. If you are putting down chemicals then that is something to factor in as well as you should be able to, in my experience, make a higher profit margin on the chemicals than the plowing, though we only get 1 event per year to push here in Virginia.

As far as "what can I get" - I would not play this game with plowing. Price at what you need to make money. You can very quickly spend more than you are getting paid if you go by this rule. 

I have found that giving EXCELLENT service at MY prices has gotten me far with my snow clients. They will use me for snow instead of their lawn maintenance companies because I have proven myself by being ready and treating their money and their parking lots as if they were mine.

I would be interested to know what number you get. If you push 5 times and get about 15 hours of pushing each time then I figure $150 per hour. Like I mentioned, if you put down chemicals after plowing this can add about $75 or more per hour to your revenue, so if you went to $125 or $110 if need be then you would still be ok. But there are big carrying costs to chemicals as well. I try to get $200 per hour when doing chemicals, but again, we are only treating 3-5 times per year and plowing maybe 1 or 2.

Hope this helps.


----------



## D&S snowplowing

Scott's;815518 said:


> If you have been plowing for any amount of time you would of understood my post. A guy in one state can not price out work in another.


 that is very very true my dad used to price that way... the person who is going to plow it has to look at the place personally and know how quick they are... it was a huge difference between my father and i. a place he would spend an hour and a half it takes me 45 mins and u have to your average snowfall per day its pretty complicated to it that way i just figure 75 an hour.. if i think i can do the place in an hour i just charge them 75 a push unless we get pounded


----------



## PlowBoy85

$65/hour in Ottawa.........at this rate, gonna be a busy winter


----------



## SDeVoe

I get $85 per hour, just west of Coatesville, PA. I know guys that get anywhere from $55-$120 for a truck with an 8' blade.


----------



## cj7plowing

T-MAN;822383 said:


> Wow 5 times a year and Dads wore out ?
> I would consider 5 pushes retired myself.


yeah thats what I said. he was all smiles after the 24" we got last weekend. He want to go to a warmer climate during the winter.


----------



## doh

creativedesigns;815747 said:


> IMO, trucks are not worth anymore than $55 to $65. A backhoe that can STACK is worth $82/hr & up. (based in Ottawa)
> 
> Trucks are coffee getters for Tim Hortons, thats about it!


I lost a major account because I run a truck @ $55.00/hour, to an competitor, with a wheel loader at the same /hour rate.

I had the same lot cleaned up at 6:00 am, (it opened at 6:30 am)

I was plowing an adjacent lot today at 3:00 pm today, while the loader was doing my lost account.

Sometimes service is worth more than equipment!


----------



## Deco

rpainetfd;814706 said:


> Its been a few years since I bid by the hour. What is an average rate you guys are charging for a pick up by the hour for parking lots? Thanks for the input.


*
100.w/ 7'6''
125.w/ 8 ' 
145.w/ 9 '
165.w/ 10'.................*


----------



## Fisher3132

We are in CT and a sub is usually around 90 per hour with a f350 and a sander.. No material of course..


----------



## jonniesmooth

*Welcome to Plowsite!*



Fisher3132;2115650 said:


> We are in CT and a sub is usually around 90 per hour with a f350 and a sander.. No material of course..


Just wanted to make sure you saw that this thread was from 2009, Lot's of good input in it tho . For better or worse the pricing then is still pretty consistent today. If your wondering what you can/should charge.


----------



## 160SR

$2.00 per minute, billed in 6 min. increments ( 1/10 hr.)


----------



## Boomer123

Scott's;815545 said:


> I gave that to you in my 1st post. Its just that times are tough and everyone is putting plows on their truck and taking money away from the legit contractor, they are lowballing now and taking clients from us that we have had for some time messing up everything we worked so hard for and this is what we do for a living and feed our kids. When Joe Jerkoff goes out and buys a plow and runs around town undercutting my bids because he has no clue just pisses me off. Yes he will not last but guess what he already took money out of my pocket and now another assclown goes out and buys a plow and takes his place. Sorry for my little rant lol


well this statement hasn't changed any in 7 years.


----------



## ktfbgb

Out west where I am in AZ most real contractors are charging between $100 and $120 an hour or so. Half hour minimum. There are always the low ballers but they don't last long.


----------



## jonniesmooth

160SR;2115730 said:


> $2.00 per minute, billed in 6 min. increments ( 1/10 hr.)


My minimum is $20. I would add a 2/10 minimum to yours. I do have some 5-6 minute accounts, even if only shoveling. But that 4' snowplow shovel is $80-100 . If you were using a 2' shovel it would take 2X as long.


----------

